
Math Prof writes to cat food company - tosh
https://twitter.com/mathematicsprof/status/1066828297319968770
======
klyrs
"dear industrial nincompoop: please explain why your design is suboptimal"

"dear professor nincompoop: your model is wrong and we need calculus that you
don't teach undergrads"

------
ArchTypical
"In calc when teaching the 'min surface area of a can with given vol, of which
soln is diameter = ht, I wrote a cat food company telling them how much they'd
save by making their cans taller. Got a letter from the marketing dept telling
me a million reasons for the cans' design." \- original tweet

twitter reply: so he's guilty of "cansplaining"

\- very funny stuff.

